# swift sundance/ace rear light panels



## 125182 (Jun 29, 2009)

does anyone know where i can obtain the rear plastic quarter panels that the rear lights fit into for a 52 rag swift sundance or ace versions of this van apart from a main dealer as they seem to want all my life savings,kidneys and liver in exchange..


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

These have to be ordered from Swift , yes they are expensive
Rear light cluster LH part nos. 1045339 
Rear light cluster RH part nos. 1045340

As you have not subscribed (pays to subscribe) if you email me i will let you know the prices.



Mark


----------

